# Wiring Diagram



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Can anyone help me in locating a wiring diagram for my Winnebago Cheiftain,
Its a 1990 body on a 91 Chevvy chassis,i need the coach wiring,several wires have burnt out under the hood,hence nothing is working from the control panel.

Any help would be much appreciated

Zola.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zola if its the winnie side then its all available on winnebago's site for download http://www.winnebagoind.com/resources/manuals/ just select wiring near the top

If its the chevy side thats up in smoke then I can't help, sorry.

Olley


----------



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Olley,
took a look there,seems they only start from 1997,it is the Winne side of the wiring that is burnt,i thought maybe someone out there might of had a diagram,long shot i know.
Zola.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sorry Zola, didn't check how far they went back.  

Olley


----------



## 111521 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, I am trying to find out how to carry out a conversion to a GulfStream voyager 2006, 30ft. I need a circuit diagram for the tail, stop and indicator lights so that I can rewire with amber indicators and stop the brake lights flashing when the indicator is used. Can anybody help, The chasis is a Ford V10


----------

